# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  حصر تصاميم  المريخ المقترحة من أعضاء المنتديات ..... اخر كلام

## الدسكو

*هذا البوست لاي تصمصم مقترح ليكون لوغو للمريخ
الموضوع قديم جديد والبوست نزل في الشبكة من كم يوم

اي واحد عنده تصميم ينزله 

عسى ولعل ان يسمع لنا ولكم حديثا
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*بإذن الله حيكون في بوست ثابت بنفس العنوان ده في كل منتديات المريخ
الجماهير، المحبين، مريخاب اونلاين ... 
يعني حملة عامة في كل المنتديات
بعد هذه الحملة حنعمل لحصر الشعارات بواسطة استفتاء لاختيار أفضل 3 شعارات من كل منتدى
نجمع هذه الشعارات معاً ويتم التصويت عليها في جميع المنتديات لاختيار أفضل 5 شعارات
يتم تقديم هذه الشعارات لمجلس المريخ مع توصية مكتوبة يتم صياغتها بواسطة شباب منتديات المريخ لاختيار شعار للنادي
في الجمعية العمومية القادمة
تاريخ التأسيس في الشعارات يجب أن يكون 1908 حتى يدخل الشعار في المنافسة
البوست ده حيكون مخصص فقط لوضع الشعارات التي يقترحها العضو
بمعنى أن تقييم الشعارات وعقد مقارنات بينها مابنفضل أنه يكون هنا
الإشراف في كل منتدى مطالب بعمل استفتاء على الشعارات المقترحة لديه

صاحب السبق في فكرة الاستفتاء العام دي هو أخونا سيكا

عايزين ناس ينقلوا البوست ده لبقية المنتديات
*

----------


## الدسكو

*تمت اضافة بعض التعديلات على الشكل النهائي
ليصبح اللوقو هكذا مكون من الاتي :

اطار احمر ( لون الدم )
اطار مموج او مزخرف يبدو وكان الاطار الاحمر يرتدي الاطار الاصفر ( لون الذهب )
في اعلى الاطارين يوجد تاج .. التاج رمز للعو .. ورمز للسمو لان المريخ كوكب في الفضاء
والعلو دائما رمز الهيبة والشموخ والكبرياء والعظمة والمجد والتاريخ التليد . كما يدعم فكرة الزعامة والريادة ايضا.
في الداخل توجد نجمة حمراء تتوسط الاطارين تبدو بهيبة وشموخ يعتز ويفخر بها الجميع
اعلى النجمة وعلى الاطار الاحمر السميك كتب اسم المريخ بالعربي في شكل دائري او نصف دائري باللون الاصفر
تحت وعلى االجناب داخل الاطار االحمر السميك وضعت نجمتين باللون الاصفر دلاله على وجود النجوم الاخريات ونجمة المريخ باالحمر تعلوهن
اسفل الاطار الاصفر واسفل اللوغو ككل كتب اسم المريخ مختصرا باللغة الانجليزية 
وتحته كتب تاريخ تاسيس النادي الحقيقي نادي المسالة وهو اصل المريخ واصل التاسيس وانما المريخ امتداد له ولابد من التعديل
كما يبدو ذلك في نادي الزمالك المصري الذي تاسس باسم نادي الملك فاروق في 19011 ثم تحول للزمالك بعد عشرة او عشرين سنة
ولكن احتفظو باسم تاريخ التاسيس لان الذي تغير هو الاسم فقط وليس التاريه فالتاريخ ثابت دوما.
وقد اعتمدنا في التصميم على الا نخرج من فرضية ان للمريخ شعار اساسي وهو النجمة الحمراء خماسية الاضلاع
وان اللونين الاحمر لون الدم والاصفر لون الذهب هما اللونين الاساسيين لنادي المريخ الرياضي.

مع االمنيات بالتوفيق وان يصبح اللوغو واقع معاش يزين صدور لاعبي المريخ باذن الله ونفخر به جميعا
مرفق روابط للصور وصورة واحده تعكس الشكل النهائي
الصور الاخريات عبارة عن pds اذا لاقدر الله اجيز الشعار واريد التعديل من قبل الشركة المصنعه للوقو.
كل الود
احمد الخزين بكري محمد احمد
رابط صورة كبيرة 
http://www.mediafire.com/?pqf389chs8n87nx
او
http://www.almerreikh.net/upload/download.php?img=9076
رابط صورة كبيرة اخرى

http://www.mediafire.com/?pqf389chs8n87nx
او
http://www.almerreikh.net/upload/download.php?img=9077
نموذج لصورة بصيغة psd
http://www.mediafire.com/?u69c20jy2a7oobd
kl,`[ hov gg,y, fwdym حيس
اذا اريد التعديل

http://www.mediafire.com/?kf90bou5cts0kd6

نموذج للتصميم بشكله النهائي

http://www.mediafire.com/?ibg7bm3h9w2do0o
*

----------


## الدسكو

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*هنا الشعار بدون تاج


*

----------


## الدسكو

*نموذج اخر للوغو والتاج فوق النجمة


*

----------


## Deimos

*الحبيب الدسكو ... بصراحة وبدون مجاملة وفي رأيي المتواضع شعارك الأخير هو الأجمل .. لدي من الشعارات أكثر من 40 شعار ولم أجد أفضل وأجمل من هذا الشعار .. وهو الشعار الذي تم إستخدامه في ختم المنبر والإستايل الجديد ...



*

----------


## m_mamoon

*جميل ولكن يحتاج بعض التحسينات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياريت مجلس المريخ يهتم بموضوع الزي واللوغو بصورة اكبر

*

----------

